# Chemical Pregnancies



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Chemical Pregnancies

A chemical pregnancy is the clinical term used for a very early miscarriage. In many cases, the positive pregnancy test was achieved before the woman's period was due but a miscarriage occurred before a heartbeat was able to be seen on an ultrasound.

Most chemical pregnancies are due to chromosomal problems in the developing fetus. Other possible causes are inadequate uterine lining, uterine abnormalities both congenital or acquired, like fibroids, low hormone levels, luteal phase defect or certain infections. 
Most chemical pregnancies can not be prevented. 
If you have recurring chemical pregnancies, your doctor should be able to investigate and advise you on a treatment which is best for you.


----------

